# Best peptide for bridge between cycles??



## Noxrock (Jan 10, 2013)

Hey guy! I've never ran a peptide before and just recently starting kind of looking into them. I'm doing the power pct at the moment as a restart from my last cycle so I will be off for some time still and am looking for something to maybe help me out while I'm off, I'd like some more muscle definition and some fat loss , don't really care about gaining much size alotgh I would certainly not be against it if its possible. So what have you guys had good success with and would you recomend? Thanx!!


----------



## Noxrock (Jan 10, 2013)

Bump. Anyone? Thoughts on GHrp-6? What about GHrp-6 vs HGH, obviously HGH would be supirior but takes a very long time to notice effects. CJC? What have you guys had good results with?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

in reply to your first post:

the best bang for your buck is GHRP-2 and Mod GRF 1-29 at 100mcg of each 3-5 times per day read my article on peptides which will tell you everything you know Peptide Info

fat loss and muscle definition is more to do with diet and cardio, yes peptides will help but they will not give this on there own.

in reply to your 2nd question:

GHRP-6 is a decent GHRP peptide but it is weaker in generating a GH pulse than GHRP-2 so GHRP-2 is your best option, it certainly is not obvious GH is better from this statement it is clear you do not know what peptides are, peptides release your own GH from your pituitary gland, injectable GH is synthetic so can and will create a negative feedback suppressing your own production over time.

what you need is GHRP-2 and Mod GRF 1-29


----------



## Noxrock (Jan 10, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> in reply to your first post:
> 
> the best bang for your buck is GHRP-2 and Mod GRF 1-29 at 100mcg of each 3-5 times per day read my article on peptides which will tell you everything you know Peptide Info
> 
> ...


Thanx for that info i appriciate it! and you are correct i do not know very much about peptides at all, ive focused on aas but now would like a break from that to try something new. i will read your article and educate myself more on the subject. As for my comment about fat loss and muscle definition i do know its all about diet and normally my diet is very good and clean and i stay pretty lean year round, but due to my recent work my diet has took a bit of a decline, i still eat healthy but do not get to prepare the food myself so most of what i eat at work is baked or fried or covered in sauce. this is a reason im looking for something to aid in staying lean. i also began cardio again first things in the morning for 30 minutes.


----------

